# Looking for H4350 Powder



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PM me if you know where any is located, Utah or SLC counties preferred.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The funny thing is is that the only powder that I see regularly available is the IMR4350. Gallensons is likely your best bet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea thanks, going to call them tomorrow, I work only a couple blocks away from them. I have enough to squeek by MAYBE... man I cant believe we shot through all I had from a few months ago.


-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I knew where some IMR 4350 was the other day if that would work for ya.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Dallan,

I have a pound I'll sell you. I bought it a while back and never used it. So....no skin off my back as no loads are developed yet. I live in Bountiful and work in Salt Lake. Send me a PM and I'll work it out with you. Charge just what I paid which was normal price, not gouging like is so common now.

Firehawk


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Gunnies has about any powder. The only one I could tell they didn't have was varget.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> Gunnies has about any powder. The only one I could tell they didn't have was varget.


I called them a few days ago, they don't have any. I had just enough to load two final boxes of ammo for my boys rifle, I hope it's enough to last him.

Thanks,

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gallensons posted on their fb page on Thursday a pic that showed nearly every slot full, even Alliant, but that was two whole days ago. ..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Gallensons posted on their fb page on Thursday a pic that showed nearly every slot full, even Alliant, but that was two whole days ago. ..


Lies! hehe I called them the same day I called Gunnies... nada. I called pretty much everyone I could think of in SLC on down to Provo (except Dicks, I wont set foot in there).

Someone has a *really* old can of H4350 on KSL for sale... I think maybe it came across the plains with the Pioneers. I'll hold out for something newer.

-DallanC


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I still have that pound that I pmd you about. Let me know. I'll hang on to it as I hadn't planned to sell it, but as much as you do to help people around here, I would be happy to help you out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Firehawk said:


> I still have that pound that I pmd you about. Let me know. I'll hang on to it as I hadn't planned to sell it, but as much as you do to help people around here, I would be happy to help you out.


Thanks, I am keeping that in mind. I wasn't sure how many loads I could get out of my partial can. Tried to load 2 boxes (40 cartridges) and actually had enough powder for 41 bullets. So atm, I think I am ok until I can dig some up in stores.

I really feel once rifle season wraps up in a few days and winter comes on, powder will be pretty common in stores. But yes, I thank you for the offer 

-DallanC


----------

